# The Office (US) show: Character(s) Types?



## BlowMeAKiss1366

What personality types do the characters in The Office (US) have do you think and why? Here's my opinions. (By the way, seen each episode!)

*Michael Scott
*_Personality Type: _ESFP
_Why: _Michael is obviously extraverted; he craves being the center of attention, is loud and very out there without a care in the world. He's sensing due to the lack of accurate intutive streak he has. Doesn't see things deeply; thinks overly too much due to wanting to choose for the right reasons and watches the "here and now". He's a feeler due to him caring about people more than himself, he's senstive, and a very kind person who chooses options due to how he feels about them. And last but not least, he's a P due to his procrastating streak; spontanious and getting bored easily. He's more interested in relationships than tasks. Michael Scott is defientely a ESFP, second personality type leaning to ENFP.

*Dwight Schrute
*_Personality Type: _ESTJ
_Why: _Dwight is extraverted, he shares his opinions openly and likes to be the leader. If anything, he could be the president of China. He's sensing, due to not really understanding certain things deeply, but can see the little details no one can see, is very concrete and looks at the "here and now". He's absolutely a strong thinker, he isn't afraid to hurt somebody's feelings in order to get his opinion out there. He says anything that comes to mind in a strong matter. And last but not least, he's a J, always get work done and has everything according to a genius plan. His second leaning personality type ENTJ.

*Jim Halpert
*_Personality Type: _INFP
_Why: _Many argue that Jim is Extraverted due to him always having a entertained audience by playing a running gag by pranking clueless Dwight Schrute. Alas, I propose him to be Introverted. Jim is quiet, soft-spoken, private, and at times awkward by not properly expressing his feelings. (Popular example would be telling his undying love for Pam and waiting 4 years) He's intutive by going with his gut to choose his decisons, such as buying a house and going for his dream job. He's able to see peoples intentions and motives while others seem not to. (He even saved Dwight from getting fired and getting Michael to open his eyes to see people using him.) He's a feeler due to be a softy, and not always sharing his frustrations due to hurting one's feelings. He chooses things by how he feels about them and practically cried when Michael left with Holly. He even gives good advice to those in need. And last, he's a P, by putting things off and pranking Dwight instead. He also is spontanious and gets bored easily (such as working at a paper company) he also is shown to be a messy person when roommates with Daryl. INFPs are dreamers, as Jim evidently is.

*Pam Beesly
*_Personality Type: _ISFP
_Why: _Pam is seen to love being around people, although she doesn't like to be the center of attention nor is she a good leader. She's quiet and thinks before speaking. Although, I must say she is the most extraverted introverted type. Since she is seen to like to be at the parties the Office holds. She is sensing due to being realistic, not very good at picking up one's feelings, and looks at the "here and now." She's a feeler, she doesn't share her opinions very openly unless frustrated enough to do so and is also afraid to hurt one's feelings. She's a P due to being easily bored with work, showing as to start a small business for a while with Micheal and is creative due to her art. Her second personality type leaning to ESFP.

*Ryan Howard*-ENTP leaning towards ESTP
*Andy Benard*-ESFP leaning towards ESTP
*Angela Martin*-ISTJ leaning towards INTJ.
*Kelly Kapoor*-ENTP leaning towards ESFP.
*Oscar Martinez*-ISTJ leaning towards INTJ.
*Darryl Philbin-*ISTJ leaning towards ESTJ.
*Erin Hannon*- ESFJ leaning towards ESFP.
*Toby Flenderson-*INFJ leaning towards ISFJ.
*Kevin Malone*-ESFP leaning towards ISFP.
*Phyllis Lapin-*ISFP leaning towards ISTP.
*Stanely Huson*-ISTP leaning towards INTP.
*Meredith Palmer*-ESTP leaning towards ESFP.
*Creed Bratton*-INTP leaning towards INTJ.
*Roy Anderson-*ISTP leaning towards ISFP.
*Jo Bennett*-INTJ leaning towards INTP.
*Nellie Bertram- *ISFJ leaning towards ESFJ.
*Robert California-*INTJ leaning towards ISTJ.


----------



## mbean1

uh Kelly is definitely not a T! haha


----------



## Jason104

Michael-is ENFP to the teeth. If he was an ESFP he would be more realistic about things. Also notice that when he is angry its kinda cute. That is apparently something associated with ENFP's or maybe its just NFP's in general idk. If he were to be an ESFP his anger would be taken alot more seriously. 

Dwight-is a duty fulfiller therefore ISTJ and he is also affected by Schizoid personality disorder 

Jim-I suspect ENTP but he is suppose to represent coolness and normalcy in a very comical/strange environment. Also that whole looking at the camera when something funny happens is literally how the ENTP's react to their environment because they find random stuff funny. Also ENTP's are the king of trolls so that explains his desire to troll Dwight constantly

Pam-INFP

Ryan-idk

Andy-Believe it or not Andy is an ENTJ. After he returned from anger management he appeared alot more soft and they ruined his character completely.

Angela-Yup healthy ISTJ

Kelly-ESFJ emotional,sociable,appears popular. She is a people person.

Oscar-ISTP because he (more than anybody) constantly questions Michael Scott's ability to be a manager and he understands systems that he would like to change. (for example how he understood the company and he had a desire to change it) He is stubborn and he wants things done his way.

Darryl-He is hard to type for me.

Erin-Hard to type for me

Toby-Obviously an INTP

Kevin-Hard to type because he is very odd. 

Phyllis-ISFX

Stanley-ISTP

Meredith-ESTP

Creed-ESTP

Roy-ISTP

Jo-definitely ESTJ

Nellie-I really cannot tell ..but she is an extrovert

Robert California-INTJ

Jan-ENTJ she is both cold and calculating..very organized too

Karen-Only INFJ on the show and she is an INFJ in real life too. Her real name is Rashida Jones and she plays Anne(an INFJ) on Parks and Recreation :b


----------



## The Exception

mbean1 said:


> uh Kelly is definitely not a T! haha


Definitely an EF type. Probably an S too. I'd say ESFP or second most likely ESFJ.


----------



## brian1625

Jim ISTP.


Pranks (Common for ISTPs) Sports, Can find some social situations awkward. Has trouble communicating feelings. (It's his theme of the show) Everybody likes Jim. (Common for ISTPs) Lazy around the house. Goes with the flow. Down to earth. The most practical in the office. (except when it comes to emotional matters) Gets "stuck in a rut" aka his so called dead end job.


----------



## SherlockHouse

Jason104 said:


> Toby-Obviously an INTP


I wasn't aware that completely false things could also be obviously true. This is so incredibly, completely wrong that I, a lurker who just happened to stumble upon this thread, felt compelled to actually go through the effort to register for an account just to correct it. An effort which resulted in trouble verifying my email so that I had to create a new email account just to do it. That's how badly I needed to correct it.

As an INTP, I am frankly offended at being even slightly compared to Toby. Not merely because Toby is a boring, creepy loser, but because the idea that he is an INTP spits in the face of all things rational. The guy works in *HUMAN RESOURCES*. That is the last job I would ever expect an INTP to hold. Hmm... A job that entirely involves sympathetically listening to and resolving people's personal problems and emotional issues, enforcing both ethical and bureaucratic rules, most of which are totally irrational and every INTP in the world would break (we don't give a shit about rules), and dealing with inane details and paperwork all day. Somehow I'm not seeing INTP here. But you know what type that job is absolutely perfect for? *ISFJ*. Also Known as the type Toby "obviously" is. 

Indeed, Toby reminds me of every single ISFJ male I have ever met in my life, and I have met several. There is one in particular I know who he bears a striking resemblance to in many ways, even subtle ways like body language and mannerisms and they even both almost became Catholic priests. (Another great job for an INTP, right? SMH.) Toby is incredibly boring, dull and uncreative, detail-oriented, conformist, sympathetic, emotional, soft, submissive, conservative, religious, hard-working, organized, duty-bound, routinized, orderly, conscientious, and a stickler for the rules. In other words, he's the ultimate SJ, particularly ISFJ. In fact the main purpose his character fulfills on the show is to be the SJ source of conflict to Michael's NP freewheeling and unorthodox nature, and that's why Michael hates him: He restrains him. He's the anchor chaining him down, enforcing the rules, preventing him from doing whatever he wants and freely exercising his creativity. I'm sorry, but if you honestly think Toby is an INTP, you clearly have no clue what an INTP is and missed the point of the show entirely. If Toby was actually an INTP, he and Michael would get along much better and Toby would simply be a totally different character. As it stands, the only way Toby could possibly be more different from an INTP is if he was an ESFJ. Just complete fail.


----------



## ponder

^Yeah

No way in hell Toby is an INTP. I'm not 100% sure of his specific type, but he's definitely a feeler and an introvert.


----------



## SherlockHouse

The only characters on this show I could possibly see being INTPs are Creed (one of the extremely eccentric ones) or Jim (one of the more "normal" ones). Jim is more likely ISTP though. However, both are laid back, apathetic, clever, reserved, spontaneous, lazy rulebreakers with senses of humor who at the very least have far more in common with actual INTPs than Toby does, or at least the ones with legit Pnesses. (I'm convinced that any INTP who considers himself a "serious" or planful person is a mistyped J. I for one started writing this stuff completely spontaneously for no reason and am doing it just for the hell of it, and I will be surprised if I am still on this board tomorrow cause I'll have moved on.) Anyway, here's my types for most of the characters. It amazes me how many some of you called N types. This isn't a show with a lot of N characters, but it seems around this board everyone in the world is an INxx or at least xNxx.

Michael: ENFP. Yeah yeah I know what I just said. I did used to think ESFP, but I think he's too imaginative, eccentric, and unrealistic. I just can't see anybody but an NP type saying and doing some of the crazy things he said and did. Not the brightest or most typical ENFP maybe, but he is quite clever in his own way. The E, F and P should all be quite self-explanatory. 

Dwight - ESTJ or ISTJ. Not sure between those two. Sometimes he acts like the most ESTJ ESTJ there is, like in that drug episode. And he is a great salesman, more of an extroverted thing usually. But he was also terrified of public speaking and is generally content to be an "assistant" or "deputy," as long as he gets to work for some kind of authority. But god, the STJ is so, so so strong in this one that it's ridiculous that anyone could see anything else. I think there was one episode where he literally got on his knees for Michael. He has an unhealthy respect for authority and a major duty fetish (Heh, duty fetish), and he despises Jim's P ways and falls for his P pranks. Ambivert he may be, but I can't think of a better example of either STJ type.

Jim - ISTP. Pranks, sports, chill, lazy, strong-usually-silent-type. Screams it. Some of his more clever and witty pranks seem like the work of an NP, but hey, ISTPs are known for being great craftsmen.

Pam - ISFP. She's a literal artist for Christ's sake. A lot like Jim, but more, well, feelery. Pretty clear cut ISFP.

Stanley - ISTP also, one who's too old for this shit. Crosswords, lazy, "did I stutter?," FLORIDA STANLEY, playa cheating on multiple women, etc. 

Ryan - xNTx is all I can say for certain. The dude's a clear cut NT, but the other two dimensions it's harder to say. I do think he leans solidly toward the J side, and probably E as well. His time in corporate seemed extremely ENTJ.
, so that would be my best guess. But at various times he has seemed like all 4 NT types really. The whole "wuphf" thing seemed pretty ENTP for instance, though I guess an ENTJ could do it as well.

Kelly - ESFP. 'Nuff said. Where J comes from I have no idea. She is a stereotype of every ESFP ever.

Jan - Actual ESFJ. Where ENTJ came from above, I have no idea. See Dinner Party episode. Holy shit I know that ESFJ in real life.

Andy - ESxP, seems to lean more F most of the time, but he definitely has serious anger issues and some Daddy issues too either way.


Toby - ISFJ, explained above

Phyllis - Hmm, probably also ISFJ.

Angela - ISTJ. Definitely. There's a reason she and Dwight are so alike.

Oscar - INTJ. One who unfortunately got stuck in an ISTJ accounting job, and his general INTJ attitude got amplified as a result. That whole China episode made the N obvious if it wasn't already by that point.

Creed - I'm going legit INTP. Old, batshit crazy INTP, but INTP.

Meredith - ESTP. Slutty hedonism at its finest. 

Darryl - Probably ISTP, gets along well with Jim, seems rather reserved and laid back, started out in the warehouse. Maybe ESTP, one of a different sort than Meredith though.

Kevin - I want to say ISFP. One with a big heart, but no brain.

Erin - ISFP and sort of like a female Kevin in a way.

That's about everyone I guess. Not 100% certain on all of it, but it certainly seems fairly consistent with 9 seasons of these characters' behavior in my view.


----------



## Infinite

Jim is definitely not a sensing type

As for Ryan, i'd go with P mostly because it's widely known about his commitment issues but also because he's very flexible he has the entrepreneur brain so i guess either INTP or ENTP could go well with him. Though i do see how people can imagine him as an ENTJ because of the time when he became that big shot businessman or whatever but he blew that up because he got caught cheating, he didn't play by the rules which again makes me think P. Also i don't see the Ni in him.

oh and Gabe! xSTJ maybe???


----------



## brian1625

Infinite said:


> Jim is definitely not a sensing type


Elaborate.


----------



## kimpossible119

I love the Office. I've watched it twice all the way through XD

I view the characters as being these types:

Michael Scott: ESFP
Dwight Schrute: ESTJ
Jim Halpert: INTP
Pam Beesly: ISFP
Ryan Howard: ESFJ
Andy Benard: ESFP
Angela Martin: ISTJ
Kelly Kapoor: ESFP
Oscar Martinez-INTJ
Darryl Philbin-INTP
Erin Hannon: ESFJ
Toby Flenderson-INFJ
Kevin Malone-ESFP
Phyllis Lapin-ISFJ
Stanley Huson-ISTP
Meredith Palmer-ESTP
Creed Bratton-INTP
Roy Anderson-ISFP
Jan Levenson-Gould-ENTJ
Jo Bennett-INTJ 
Nellie Bertram- ESFJ
Robert California-INTJ


----------



## brian1625

kimpossible119 said:


> I love the Office. I've watched it twice all the way through XD
> 
> I view the characters as being these types:
> 
> Michael Scott: ESFP
> Dwight Schrute: ESTJ
> Jim Halpert: INTP
> Pam Beesly: ISFP
> Ryan Howard: ESFJ
> Andy Benard: ESFP
> Angela Martin: ISTJ
> Kelly Kapoor: ESFP
> Oscar Martinez-INTJ
> Darryl Philbin-INTP
> Erin Hannon: ESFJ
> Toby Flenderson-INFJ
> Kevin Malone-ESFP
> Phyllis Lapin-ISFJ
> Stanley Huson-ISTP
> Meredith Palmer-ESTP
> Creed Bratton-INTP
> Roy Anderson-ISFP
> Jan Levenson-Gould-ENTJ
> Jo Bennett-INTJ
> Nellie Bertram- ESFJ
> Robert California-INTJ


Just making a list, I need arguments. I've watched them all the way through, 2 times, some seasons 3 times some episodes 4 times.

I have problems with Jim as INTP, Creed INTP, Roy ISFP, want an argument for Oscar INTJ, Darryl INTP? (more ESTP), Toby INFJ... maybe? Want arguments for all of them, but at least those I want arguments for. INTP for Jim? Really?


----------



## kimpossible119

brian1625 said:


> Just making a list, I need arguments. I've watched them all the way through, 2 times, some seasons 3 times some episodes 4 times.
> 
> I have problems with Jim as INTP, Creed INTP, Roy ISFP, want an argument for Oscar INTJ, Darryl, not even kind of INTP (more ESTP), Toby INFJ... maybe? Want arguments for all of them, but at least those I want arguments for. INTP for Jim? Really?


God, I'm not doing all of that. 
I will say, though, that Jim is not an INFP. INFP's are (generally) very sensitive people who feel everything deeply and take things personally. Jim is a thinker. He is not usually bothered by people's comments about him unless he has lied/done something wrong/etc. 
He tends to stay rational and objective, even humorous, in tense or awkward situations, unlike the feelers in the office, who let their emotions run away with them.


----------



## Fern

Yeah, OP obviously doesn't understand how typing works...


----------



## brian1625

kimpossible119 said:


> God, I'm not doing all of that.
> I will say, though, that Jim is not an INFP. INFP's are (generally) very sensitive people who feel everything deeply and take things personally. Jim is a thinker. He is not usually bothered by people's comments about him unless he has lied/done something wrong/etc.
> He tends to stay rational and objective, even humorous, in tense or awkward situations, unlike the feelers in the office, who let their emotions run away with them.


So we both seem to be under the impression that he is an introverted rational, I can agree with that. But the iNtuitive dominate part? Like Stanley, Jim is often looking for the best way to figured out a problem, "What's the most efficient way to get something done." (but not when it comes to repressed feeling, as that causes anxiety.) iNtuitive types often over think, _everything_. 

Also, sports, caring about it, being about and being good at them. 

ISTP seems like the best fit for him.


----------



## lucia4

Sorry for necroposting but this topic is really interesting. I've watched The Office fully over 10 times. Alone, with my family, with my friends.

Michael Scott is DEFINITELY ESFP. I AM Michael Scott, but an introverted version. I'd do and say everything Michael Scott does if I was an E. That's why I care so much for his personality.

I'm not sure if Pam is ISFP. She's a very rational person, always talking Michael down from his crazy, emotional ideas and moods. I'm not sure which part of MB personality type is responsible for being rational and grounded, but Pam is maybe more an INFP? She seems content with her current situation while dreaming of a better future (the house with the porch), but she's also a very emotional, sweet and introverted person.

And I don't think Phyllis is ISFP either. She doesn't seem to care much about other people's feelings. She's definitely introverted but can be very b!tchy and judgemental.

I'd say Gabe is an ISFP. He's a little shy, withdrawn, but very good at sensing people's emotions and situations. He's also very emotional and irrational (see: post-Erin break up). He cares greatly to those he is close to, but can be totally apathetic towards others (see: his conversation with Dwight when Dwight was in Florida for pitching a promotion). He was a bit oblivious to his problems with Erin (like when selecting a movie), but I think Erin is a total ISFP so that could've created some huge communication issues. Erin is introverted, sweet, emotional and lives in the "now" (see: when she moved to Florida spontaneously to improve her current situation without thinking about the future).

On that note, I have no idea what Andy is. His character was written quite badly. His personality changed completely after the anger management, and he turned back into an evil little b!tch after Nellie took his job. He also seems completely oblivious towards other people's feelings, but at other times he's emotional as hell. It's like he has a personality disorder.


----------



## PallasAthena

BlowMeAKiss1366 said:


> *Dwight Schrute
> *_Personality Type: _ESTJ
> _Why: _Dwight is extraverted, he shares his opinions openly and likes to be the leader.


ISTJ - An introvert can share their opinions openly when they want to or when they feel like they absolutely have to. Since Dwight cares intensely about rules and authority, he feels like he has to say something. But he doesn't seek out social interactions. He'd be happy to be left by himself all day.



BlowMeAKiss1366 said:


> *Jim Halpert
> *_Personality Type: _INFP
> _Why: _Many argue that Jim is Extraverted due to him always having a entertained audience by playing a running gag by pranking clueless Dwight Schrute. Alas, I propose him to be Introverted. Jim is quiet, soft-spoken, private, and at times awkward by not properly expressing his feelings. (Popular example would be telling his undying love for Pam and waiting 4 years) He's intutive by going with his gut to choose his decisons, such as buying a house and going for his dream job. He's able to see peoples intentions and motives while others seem not to. (He even saved Dwight from getting fired and getting Michael to open his eyes to see people using him.) He's a feeler due to be a softy, and not always sharing his frustrations due to hurting one's feelings. He chooses things by how he feels about them and practically cried when Michael left with Holly. He even gives good advice to those in need. And last, he's a P, by putting things off and pranking Dwight instead. He also is spontanious and gets bored easily (such as working at a paper company) he also is shown to be a messy person when roommates with Daryl. INFPs are dreamers, as Jim evidently is.


Sorry, but no way in hell. This only proves that Jim has emotions, and Thinkers do. It's only in dramatic moments that Jim steps up and gives people deep, caring advice, but it's clearly out of his comfort zone and he only shares things when he feels like he absolutely has to. Best guess is ISTP (But idk any irl, so I'm not positive), but I/ENTP is possible.

Holly - INFP, Michael - ENFP - that's why they're so similar. I think Michael's an N because of the way his mind jumps around from joke to joke. Lots of Ne. He always has ideas.
Ryan - ENTJ
Jan, Dwight, Angela - ISTJ
Phyllis - ISFJ
Kelly - ESFX (In what universe is she an NT??)
Toby - IXXP (Not INTP. I know no one wants to claim him, but I'm pretty sure of these letters at least.)


----------



## Eckis

Toby's an ISFJ from what I've seen of the show. The explanation on page 1, while a little harsh and opinionated, seems accurate.


----------



## charlie.elliot

I would say Michael is ENFP. I could see him being ESFP too though. 
Jim is either ISFP or INFP. Pam is either INFJ or ISFJ. 

Just because Pam is an artist doesn't make her SP. She seems like a J-type... even her art is J-like.


----------



## lucia4

charlie.elliot said:


> I would say Michael is ENFP. I could see him being ESFP too though.
> Jim is either ISFP or INFP. Pam is either INFJ or ISFJ.
> 
> Just because Pam is an artist doesn't make her SP. She seems like a J-type... even her art is J-like.


Yes, exactly. She's not SP.

But I don't think Michael is ENFP. Correct me if I'm wrong but ~N is for being content about the now if you have good plans for the future, isn't it? Michael completely lives in the now, proposing to girls on their fourth date because he doesn't want to wait (although he grows up a bit while Holly is in Nashua). I'm curious to see why you think he's more ~N than ~S?


----------



## Scaikin

Why have some said that Jo Bennett is an INTJ? I'm not disputing it, it's just that I've seen every episode and I'm not sure that there's much to suggest that she's an INTJ. ENTJ would strike me as a safer bet.

For Robert California, on the other hand, I definitely buy it. He reveres theory and abstraction, has a certain contempt for the traditional and conventional, lets on very little about what he's actually thinking, pegs people very quickly, has enormous confidence in his convictions and persuades others through that self-certainty, is fairly emotionally mute and comes across as very aloof and disconnected from those around him.


----------



## charlie.elliot

lucia4 said:


> Yes, exactly. She's not SP.
> 
> But I don't think Michael is ENFP. Correct me if I'm wrong but ~N is for being content about the now if you have good plans for the future, isn't it? Michael completely lives in the now, proposing to girls on their fourth date because he doesn't want to wait (although he grows up a bit while Holly is in Nashua). I'm curious to see why you think he's more ~N than ~S?


Well he has a lot of creative ideas about things. He has "intuition" in a sense, though its usually dead wrong and ridiculous. He is extremely idealistic about love. He cares so so deeply and intensely about human relationships. He has this desperate desire to care for people and be part of their lives. He's extremely sensitive. I think I've just about convinced myself!

And yes thanks for agreeing that Pam isn't SP... she has no SP qualities at all... and I actually see Jim as being more creative than Pam.


----------



## Kitfool

I'm watching this start to finish again for the first time in years and I'm barely on like season 4, so forgive me if these are off. Characters tend to change.

Michael-ENFP, maybe ESFP Either a 7w6 or maybe 2w3 279 
Jim-ISFP, I really think Jim is Fi, personally. He could even be a subdued ESFP. 9w8 369
Pam-ISFP 9w1 469
Dwight-INTJ 3w4 maybe, 358
Angela-ISTJ 1w9 135
Jan-EXTJ 3w4 135
Kelly-ESFX 2w3 279
Toby-Yeaahhhh very ISFJ, only one I'm 100% sure about 9w1 or 6w5 269, maybe 126
Roy-XSTP 8w9 368
Andy-Extravert something 3w2 
Meredith-ESTP 7w8 
Phyllis-ISFJ 
Oscar-This one was tough for me, but I can see INTJ 5w6?


----------



## Jenko

You saying Jim is an INFP, and Toby an INTP it's like a direct offense to me, in what way?!


----------



## Rafiki

Michael Scott is an ESFJ.

His first out look is outside toward those for whom he has a great deal of care, whether it is an institutional loyalty (for Dunder Mifflin), for his friends (Jim, Dwight, or Pam), a lover (Jan,...), and he always seeks to create a deal of harmony where he goes. It should be noted his version of harmony is not what most of us would seek to achieve/instate but it is his thought and effort that count toward his type. 

Michael often has dreams that are too big for who he is, and his dreams often include other people. Whether it is trying to become the head of Dunder Mifflin all the while trying to remain a great friend and father figure to his employees, or if it is torpedo-ing relationships to the point of proposing on a second or third date. Michael is fast to love and loves many people (Fe-Ne), and he makes this quite obvious. He often speaks out of turn, and seeks FEELING/VALUE based results. He'll throw out professional formalities in favor of someone's humanity like when he hopes to question David Wallace's decision to close the branch Dwight says it is because the branch "is no longer viable...simple dollars and cents" and Michael's response is yes, but these are human beings (with families, you might add). 

Michael is clearly feeding his Fe with Si and Ne. He has visions of how things SHOULD or OUGHT to go, and when they don't go as such, he'll have a fit or some sort of externalized reaction. Although, this said, he does remove himself from an environment that is feeling negatively toward him, such as when he gets insulted in front of the office ("So you didn't get to be what you wanted to be", or Oscar's "I don't want to touch you! Ever consider that?") He often imagines better, idealized relationships with people. He has tons of love, let's say, for Ryan, but doesn't seem to allow himself to be aware of Ryan's unreciprocating feelings. However at one point (WUPHF.com episode) Michael talks in truth about Ryan's flaws and negative qualities, but restates why he trusts in him. It is because he is a friend, or co-worker, and Michael believes you don't give up on people close to you.
_

Michael's inferior Ti (coupled with Ne) seems weak but serves him best when it is tied to his Fe. When Michael cares enough about something involving those close to him, he seems far more able to think up strategies. Often, he acts very much in the moment and will, say, drive to New York to speak in person with corporate. He chooses methods of action that involve other people because HIS game is manipulating (NOT bad/evil manipulation) emotional environments, and making people feel certain ways. That is almost always an Fe game.

Michael clearly holds on to his past, and it seems to influence his behavior now (Michael's Birthday, for an example).

__

In sum, Michael is loyal to those with whom he feels a strong bond, even if he remains unaware of the actual circumstances of a relationship. He has big dreams regarding himself and others and tries to impact events to play out accordingly. He isn't the greatest logical thinker, and his "truths" often act in service to his momentary feelings.


----------



## Rafiki

One more thing from Michael Scott which I think helps to identify Fe superiority to Ti on the axis:

"Do I need to be liked? Absolutely not.
I like to be liked;
I enjoy being liked;
I have to be liked.
But, it's not like this compulsive need to be liked,
like my need to be praised."

(Season 4 episode 1: "Fun Run")


----------



## charlie.elliot

Reading back over this thread from a long time ago..... 

Overall, I would say that most characters in this show simply cannot be typed. Not all characters can be. The one clear exception to that of course is Michael Scott, since the show rotates around him and his character. I would say he's an ENFJ. (I know earlier I said ENFP but I wasn't thinking function-wise; and his Fe is his most prominent trait). I also think he is a type 3.

I think he's an ENFJ and not an ESFJ because he is so _obsessive_ about the importance of human relationships. Could an ESFJ really be that _obsessive_ about it? The obsession strikes me as a clear indication of the romance and idealism of the NFs. 
ESFJs to me seem pretty realistic about the importance of relationships and what relationships really mean.... (i.e. they're not idealistic). Michael is nothing if not idealistic. 

His type 3 is obvious in his ingenious ideas to show off his own importance, how he lives in the moment, how he can make up any stupid story on the spot to try to convince somebody of something. He's very assertive. He puts his endless imagination to very "practical" use (i.e. practical in terms of what he values-- see above about ENFJs). 

What's that quote.... someone says to him, "Michael, your family is your family, your friends are your friends and your coworkers are your coworkers". And he looks utterly shocked and crestfallen. That scene spoke volumes to me because it took aim at the flame of his magical romantic idealistic notions and just dumped water on them, water and practical realistic reality. 

The president of my school is a Michael Scott-ish character (terrible, I know)- and I would type him as xNFJ type 3 as well. I think he's INFJ though.


----------



## Morn

Robert California is not an INTJ. He's too engaged in the people around him, constantly trying to manipulate and show off his mental abilities. I would say, ENTP.


----------



## Rafiki

Something from Dwight I thought enjoyable.

"I will remain close by to provide unseen moral support, but I will never help him. I will let harm befall him. I will even let him die. But I will never let him lose his dignity."


----------



## Rafiki

Morn said:


> Robert California is not an INTJ. He's too engaged in the people around him, constantly trying to manipulate and show off his mental abilities. I would say, ENTP.


Could you say more to this


----------



## Rafiki

charlie.elliot said:


> Reading back over this thread from a long time ago.....
> 
> Overall, I would say that most characters in this show simply cannot be typed. Not all characters can be. The one clear exception to that of course is Michael Scott, since the show rotates around him and his character. I would say he's an ENFJ. (I know earlier I said ENFP but I wasn't thinking function-wise; and his Fe is his most prominent trait). I also think he is a type 3.
> 
> I think he's an ENFJ and not an ESFJ because he is so _obsessive_ about the importance of human relationships. Could an ESFJ really be that _obsessive_ about it? The obsession strikes me as a clear indication of the romance and idealism of the NFs.
> ESFJs to me seem pretty realistic about the importance of relationships and what relationships really mean.... (i.e. they're not idealistic). Michael is nothing if not idealistic.
> 
> His type 3 is obvious in his ingenious ideas to show off his own importance, how he lives in the moment, how he can make up any stupid story on the spot to try to convince somebody of something. He's very assertive. He puts his endless imagination to very "practical" use (i.e. practical in terms of what he values-- see above about ENFJs).
> 
> What's that quote.... someone says to him, "Michael, your family is your family, your friends are your friends and your coworkers are your coworkers". And he looks utterly shocked and crestfallen. That scene spoke volumes to me because it took aim at the flame of his magical romantic idealistic notions and just dumped water on them, water and practical realistic reality.
> 
> The president of my school is a Michael Scott-ish character (terrible, I know)- and I would type him as xNFJ type 3 as well. I think he's INFJ though.



Damn. 
I suppose my post is more of an Fe dom argument, anyway.
I'm sold. I don't know if ESFJs are all fated to be realists. 

I guess I was thinking he uses a lot of past-oriented thoughts, if you see him as Ni, could you add something with regards to that.

You are thinking with some Keirsey'an influence, right?


----------



## Morn

pancaketreehouse said:


> Could you say more to this



INTJs don't spend their time at work entertaining colleagues with their wit! Which is what Robert California seems to spend most of his time doing. He wears his intelligence like a fine piece of fashion, he bullshits and shows off. That is very ENTP, INTJs are too busy trying to find everything that is broken or trying to fix everyone's mistakes. I don't think the show has one. Well, possibly Oscar but he could also be an ISTJ.


----------



## Rafiki

Here's something else on Michael being J/Fe, and idealistically so re meeting someone.

"I need help because I want to play ball with my kids before I get too old. And before that happens, I need to get laid. And before that happens, I need to be in love."


----------



## The INTJ

Robert California is not an INTJ, he is way to unorganized to be a J, I would say he was an INTP.


----------



## funambulist44

I don't see Michael as being an EXFJ. I think he's pretty clearly Ne-Fi (ENFP). If he had Fe (especially dom), I think he would be able to perceive that others find him annoying and change his behavior accordingly. He doesn't use Ni either; almost every future projection he makes is unrealistic. At one point, he says "Money has been a little tight lately. But, at the end of my life, when I'm sitting on my yacht, am I gonna be thinking about how much money I have? No. I'm going to be thinking about how many friends I have, and my children, and my comedy albums. I mean, I have a yacht, so I obviously did pretty well money wise." That sounds less like an Ni prediction than the ramblings of Ne.


----------



## Tram

.


----------



## Rafiki

@Tram
funny contributiom! heheh nice to meet yer dad


_

Here is a final listing of some characters, people will seem to like what they see or choose what they want people to be.
My best bet having watched this show 1000000 times 

Michael ESFJ
Dwight ESTJ
Jim ENTP 
Pam ISFJ 
Angela ISTJ
Andy ESFJ
Erin ESFJ
Oscar ISTJ
Kevin ISFP
Stanely ISTJ
Creed xNTP?!
Meredith ESFP
Phyllis ISFJ
Robert ENTP
Toby IxFJ
Nellie ENFP
Jo ESTJ
Gabe INFP
Jan ENTJ
David Wallace eh.. EST bleh

are there more?


----------



## sremmij

I think

Michael: ENFP
Dwight: ESTJ
Jim: xNTP, but I'm leaning towards INTP
Pam: ISFJ or INFP? Definitely IxFx
Ryan: ENTJ??
Toby: IxFJ
Stanely: ISTP
Oscar: IxTx?
Kevin: ISFP
Angela: ISTJ
Creed: Insane INTP
Kelly: I though ESFJ, but ESFP could work too
Phyllis: ISFx
Meredith: ESTP
Andy: ESFJ


----------



## Bel Esprit

I seem to have an extremely different view on these characters.

Michael: ENTJ (definitely an intuitive, just with above average use of Se. ENTJs do have a sense of humor. I wouldn't argue with ENTP though.)
Jan: ExTJ
Dwight: ESTJ or ISTJ
Jim: ESFJ (he tries way too hard to be witty and intelligent. He screams ESFJ. His relationship with Dwight is further proof.)
Pam: INFJ or ENFJ (obvious use of Fe)
Ryan: INTP (his corporate job was a little out of character, but personality-wise he's Fe inferior)
Toby: IxFJ
Stanely: ISTP
Oscar: IxTx
Kevin: ISFP
Angela: ISTJ
Creed: INTP
Kelly: ESFP or ESFJ, but more ESFP
Phyllis: ISFJ
Meredith: ExTP
Andy: ExFP


----------



## passim

I was reminded of this thread the other day - 
Someone typed Kevin as an INTP, although their explanation of how he uses his fe and si was not so great. From what I've gathered from this thread, the consensus for him is to be an ISFP?


----------



## HGy

Michael is ESTJ. Dwight is ISTJ. Jim is ESFP or ESFJ. 

The thing that annoys me about this show is that they made half the characters seem mildy autistic or to have Asburgers Syndrome (sp?)


----------



## Supreme_Overlord

Michael is totally an ENFP; the jokes and comments that he comes up with show very strong intuition.


----------



## shameless

Michael is a great example of that even some intuitives can be complete idiots in some ways. 
Michael Enfp


----------



## Crimson Fox

Angela....an INFJ


----------



## Crimson Fox

The INTJ said:


> Robert California is not an INTJ, he is way to unorganized to be a J, I would say he was an INTP.


let's just call him a bad character


----------



## Crimson Fox

Jo is....

ESTP?


----------



## Philathea

Michael - ENFP 7w6 sx/so
Jim - ENTP 9w8 so/sx
Dwight - ISTJ 6w5 sp/sx
Jan - ENTJ
Pam - INFJ?


----------



## mgk13

I'm watching this show for the third time right now.

Michael- ESFP. leaning towards ESFJ
Dwight- ESTJ
Jim- XXTP
Pam- ISFP or INFP
Ryan- ENTP
Andy- ESFP
Angela- ISTJ
Kelly- ESFJ 
Oscar- XXTJ
Daryl- ESTJ
Erin- ENFP
Toby- ISTP
Kevin- XSXP
Phyllis- ISFJ
Stanley- ISTJ
Meredith- ESTP
Creed- ENTP
Roy- ESTP or ESTJ
Jan- ENTJ
Jo- ENTJ
Nelli- ENFJ
Robert California- ENTP
David Wallace- XNXX


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I'm pretty sure Roy is the only ISTP on the show, I don't think Jim is


----------



## harold_061506

Personally here's what I think

Michael: ENFP
Jim: ENTP
Dwight: ESTJ
Pam: ENXJ
Erin: ESFJ
Ryan: INTJ
Andy: ESFP

tell me if you agree


----------



## neocultures

I recently started rewatching The Office and these are my thoughts!

Jim - ISTP
Pam - IxFP, I wanna say INFP but I don't know if I'm actually seeing that or if I'm just being biased. I definitely see her as a Fi dom, though
Michael - ExFP, not sure which one I'm leaning towards? I used to see him as an ESFP but I've been rethinking it and ENFP is just as possible
Dwight - ESTJ, he's a clear Te dominant imo
Angela - ISxJ, leaning towards ISTJ

The rest I have little to no opinions on


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

If this thread is back, I'll give my typings:

Michael Scott - ESFJ (he's not an ESFP. People just type him as such because he's ignorant and dumb)
Jim Halpert - INTP (he definitely doesn't use Se, he's a total Ne user in every episode he's in)
Pam Beesly - ISFP (that's basically agreed upon)
Dwight Schrute - ESTJ (that's also agreed upon)

Ryan Howard - ISTP (but he actually doesn't have a type. He's so varied it's impossible to say beyond T)
Andy Bernard - ESFJ
Angela Martin - ISTJ
Kelly Kapoor - ESFP
Oscar Martinez - ISTJ
Darryl Philbin - ISTP
Erin Hannon - ESFJ
Toby Flenderson - ISFJ
Kevin Malone - ISFP
Phyllis Lapin - ISFJ (like Ryan, she's varied in that she seems to use both Fi and Fe)
Stanley Hudson - ISTP
Meredith Palmer - xSTP (she's also varied and kind of an ambivert, so I'd argue xSTP)
Creed Bratton - INTP (God)
Roy Anderson - Doesn't really have a type. People say ISTP but that's not really accurate
Jo Bennett - ENTJ (I think. Been a while since I watched the season with her in it)
Robert California - INTP (although he's got the behavioral tendencies of an INTJ)
David Wallace - xSTx (a fairly straightforward Thinker and Sensor, but it isn't clear beyond that what his type could be)


----------



## MuadDib3

I would make the case that Jim is an ISTP for the following reasons:
1.) Jim reminds me of a smoother version of my best friend, who is definitely an ISTP. My friend is somewhat flirtatious (although possibly trying to hard), laid-back, physical, sometimes really sociable, while other times really quiet, and witty, which I think are some traits that you could see in Jim. I am an ENTP, and I do not see him as one simply because he's not as argumentative and spontaneous as ENTPs are.
2.) He shows his Ti by the fact that he's one of the only ones who doesn't let his emotions get involved with his work-related decisions, analyzing the choices before determining what's the best course of action.
3.) He shows his Se when making personal decisions, especially with Pam. Pam was engaged and he just went for it, not really analyzing the situation, but rather living in the moment and going with his gut.
4.) He shows his Ni by the fact that he has a very good understanding of the people he works with and can easily predict what they are going to do in any given situation, showing his ability to understand concepts and people and predicting future outcomes.
5.) He shows his Fe in his social interactions with people. He tends to give off a very personable vibe and makes people feel comfortable in an attempt to get what he wants from those people, which is why he is one of the more charismatic people of the show as well.
Anyways, the show's amazing and I feel that Jim, although a very well-rounded person which is why it's hard to type him, is indeed an ISTP.


----------



## Miss Basura

Michael: ENFP 
Dwight: ESTJ
Jim: ISTP
Pam: ISFP
Jan: ESFJ
Angela: ISTJ
Toby: ISFJ
Kelly: ESFP
Ryan: ENTP
Oscar: INTJ
Stanley: ISTP
Phyllis: ISFx
Andy: ESFJ
Kevin: ISFP
Daryl: ExTJ?
Gabe: ISFJ
Jo: ENTJ
Nellie: ENFJ

Just guesses, of course.


----------



## Miss Basura

I was just rewatching the episode where they go to the corporate picnic and Michael accidentally reveals the Buffalo branch is going under.

David Wallace (Fe): A kid just walked up to me and asked "Will my daddy have a job by Christmas?"

Michael (Te): Well, he's just thinking about his presents.


----------



## Miss Basura

I actually think Pam might be ISFJ or INFP now. I feel like she uses Si.


----------



## MuadDib

Agreed, everyone says she's ISFP because she's an artist but I see Si along with A TON of Fe. I mean look at how she deals with Michael.


----------



## Miss Basura

New thoughts.

SJs
ISFJ: Pam, Gabe
ISTJ: Angela
ESTJ: Dwight
ESFJ: Andy, Erin

SPs
ISTP: Jim, Stanley
ESTP: Meredith, Daryll
ESFP: Kelly
ISFP: Kevin, Phyllis

NTs
ENTP: Ryan
INTP: Creed
INTJ: Oscar
ENTJ: Jan, Jo

NFs
ENFP: Michael
INFP: Holly
INFJ: Toby
ENFJ: Nellie


----------



## guile11

Sorry guys but have you even seen the show? Micheal is one of the most emotionally retarded people in existent. Hes obnoxious and always saying the wrong things at the wrong time. Hes extremely insenstive quite often. Hes also a very smart man who tries very hard.


Micheals an INTP
Dwight- ENTJ
Pam- INFJ
Jim- INFP well developed.

atleast those four im quite sure. Steve carrol is an intp in real life and always plays smart odd characters who are quirky. He reminds me at times of the guy who played data in startrek the next generation. Brent spiner. Brent is an intp


----------



## Rafiki

Robert California- ENTP


----------

